

Waving Our Tentacles -- A demo of Tentacles, a Github API library - Rayne
http://blog.raynes.me/blog/2011/12/02/waving-our-tentacles/

======
zmanji
After browsing the source, I am amazed at how wonderfully simple it is.
Clojure really made writing this simple.

